# Finally, Little Red's First Bubble Nest! (:



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

I've had this little guy for about 5 and a half months, and he's never made a bubble nest until now. I know that all this really means is that he's ready to mate, but I don't know, I'm just pretty happy that he was "happy/comfortable" enough to finally make one.  Kinda sucks how I have to ruin it tomorrow, since it's his water change day.

Everything is just in a good place right now; he had fin rot (again. urgh, long story short, I left him with a friend because I was gone for about a week and a half, and over that time, he got fin rot from cold water. It was pretty bad, about half his tail was gone and he was not a happy camper.) and I treated him with AQ salt for six days. Afterwards, I went on vacation for about three days, and when I got back, he didn't tail bite (he's a tail biter) and there was new growth in a lot of areas. Now, it's healing and growing quite nicely, and it'll look great if he just doesn't tail bite. I'm not getting my expectations too high, but I'm crossing my fingers.  

Maybe he's just happy that his tail is looking nice? I don't know, haha, I'm just happy about this.

PICS:

























For those who don't know, there's my Little Red, and he's just known for giving me continuous problems with tail biting. I've learned to accept it and not get my hopes up too high whenever there's a pause between episodes.

For now, it's just great and I'm just praying for no more tail biting!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Aww! That's such a cute little bubble nest! He's so lovely! I love halfmoon bettas.. I don't own one, but I'd love to. They have such gorgeous finnage. I have a VT and a female, but I'm not sure what fin type she is.. But she's cute. Lol. His colors are so nice, and I love his name. =] Very fitting.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!  I love the finnage of halfmoons too, which is why I decided to get one. Little Red is actually a super delta, but he was labeled halfmoon. Haha, pet stores, what can you do?

While I really love Little Red to bits, I don't think I'd ever get a halfmoon/super delta/delta again. I just don't think I'd be able to stand another tailbiter, and I know that other tail types tailbite too, but halfmoons are usually more prone to it. For my next male, I'll probably just get a pretty VT. 

And females _are_ pretty cute, haha. I have a female VT and she's just a cutie pie.


----------

